# برنامج لل CNC Punching machines ؟؟



## مهندس مؤمن (25 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم,

يبدو ان أغلب البرامج متخصصه فقط في CNC milling and turning
فهل يوجد في هذه البرامج ما يتخصص في CNC Punching ؟؟

:87:


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (23 نوفمبر 2008)

هل عدم الرد يعني عدم وجود برامج متخصصة بال Punch ??


----------



## نور الدين المصرى (24 نوفمبر 2008)

يوجد برنامج Jet Cam يعمل لدى ماكينات Fin Power
دور عليه ممكن تلاقيه


----------



## ahmedhamdy (14 فبراير 2009)

أكيد هناك برامج للثقب بواسطة cnc ولكنها قليلة بالنسبة لبرامج الخراطة والفرايز, وتطبيقاتها فى الغالب لالواح الصاج ذات السمك القليل أظن حتى 2 مم , وكذلك هناك ألات cnc تستخدم للتنى وتشكيل ألواح الصاج المجلفن, والتطبيقات العديدة فى مجال التبريد والتكييف أو sheet metal books هتلاقى كمان فى metal forming وكمان مشهورة بأسم مكابس الثقب أو أسطمبات القص.


----------



## amjad8222 (18 مارس 2010)

hi i can sell you cnckad it a good programes for punching machine , contact me on [email protected]
Amjad


----------



## amjad8222 (18 مارس 2010)

i well sell you a full copy of cnc kad for your punch contact me on
tarboushh at hot mail 
see you


----------



## محمد ال عشماوي (21 يوليو 2010)

على ما يبدوا نحن نحن نريد من يوجهنا للبحث عن برامج ال cnc


----------



## محمد ال عشماوي (21 يوليو 2010)

هل يوجد تدريب cnc rautr wood working machines on line


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يوليو 2010)

أنا أعمل على تشغيل ماكنة cnc punch ببرنامج mach3 باضافافة تحويرات عديدة و استخدام plc لأن برنامج تشغيل هذه المكائن مكلف جداً يعني يستحيل اقل من 10000 دولار


----------

